# Timeframe for Issuance of Carte de Séjour After Application Approved



## dpdapper

Just curious if anyone who has applied online for renewal of a « visiteur » carte de séjour has received the actual card, or notice that it is available. My renewal was approved in December but the application status page is still showing that the card is not yet available. I know the approval letter extends the validity of last year’s card, but it would nice to have the actual card.


----------



## mem1476

I'm in the same boat. Applied for renewal online and received approval in December. Still awaiting actual card.


----------



## Glolil

dpdapper said:


> Just curious if anyone who has applied online for renewal of a « visiteur » carte de séjour has received the actual card, or notice that it is available. My renewal was approved in December but the application status page is still showing that the card is not yet available. I know the approval letter extends the validity of last year’s card, but it would nice to have the actual card.


I received a notification on Nov 2, 2021 that my application was accepted. On February 25, 2022, I received a text message from my prefecture stating that my CDS was ready. I made an appointment online for March 15, 2022 (the earliest) to pick it up. The appointment took less than 5 minutes.

Just fyi till the day I went to pick up my CDS, the application status page did not indicate that it was ready.


----------



## dpdapper

mem1476 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Applied for renewal online and received approval in December. Still awaiting actual card.


mem1476–I’m still waiting for my card, are you?


----------



## dpdapper

As a follow up to my original post, I finally just made an appointment online to pick up our cards at the prefecture without knowing if they were actually ready for pickup. Showed up for the appointments this week to find that they’d had the cards since January (only a month after our renewal was approved), but I never got notice that they were ready for pickup. 

So the lesson seems to be that if you haven’t heard anything after a couple of months, contact the prefecture or just make an appointment to go get them. If the cards aren’t there, at least you’re in front of someone who can tell you what the holdup is.


----------



## ParisYank

I can confirm delays in _carte de séjour_ application and renewal. Remember there are many Eastern Europeans arriving and applying for French visas, 100,000+ Ukrainians arrived in France since the war began.
My experience in renewing a 10 year _carte de séjour de résident -->_
19-Jan-2022: apply for renewal & séance at my sous-Préfecture in Paris
10-Mar-2022: earliest séance available. Séance was 30 minute application check; received a 90-day récépissée (extension)
09-May-2022: SMS received: carte ready for pick up; must make a RDV online
near the end of the 90-day récépissée, I contacted the Préfecture for an extension; automated reply, 'make a RDV online'
24-Aug-2022: earliest appointment available (website often busy or no availability); tried everyday
22-Jul-2022: found another opening so canceled Aug and made July RDV; Préfecture Paris is very busy 30min line before entering building. 5 minute séance. Documents checked passport, old carte, récépissée.
--> six month process


----------



## Bevdeforges

And again, it's nothing personal. I just saw an article in one of the French news sources about the delays the French are having currently for renewing their passports. It varies by region, but they posted a map showing the average delay by region. Things seem to be a bit quicker in the west of France, but for Ile de France they were showing something like 4 months to get your passport renewed. So much for relying on those last-minute booking services for travel plans!


----------

